# Old Mother Hubbard and allergies??



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

I am at my wits end trying to figure out what is making Corky break out and itch. After 4 does over 48 hours of Benedryl, he is still broken out on his chest and is itchy. He rubs at his eyes, scratches and chews at his feet when he is going to sleep on the couch with us.

The only thing food related that has been different is he is having Old Mother Hubbard dog treats when he is good. He has been having them for a little over a week. Could he have a food allergy to those? If so, would it take over a week to show up?

I thought OMH was supposed to be all natural....

I called the vet and he is going to go in a 4:15 today to have the vet look at him and see what she thinks. I hope it is something as simple as food, but I just want to know what it is so he can stop itching! He acts normal though - eating/drinking, etc. He just has to stop to scratch...


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Can you post the ingrediants of OMH treats?


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Here are the ingrediants of the assorted flavors dog biscuits:

_Wheat Flour, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Molasses, Charcoal, Deboned Chicken, White Cheddar Cheese, Eggs, Turmeric, Paprika, Whole Ground Apples, Whole Ground Carrots, Garlic, Sea Salt._

Does any of that raise a red flag?


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

hnj22 said:


> Here are the ingrediants of the assorted flavors dog biscuits:
> 
> _Wheat Flour, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Molasses, Charcoal, Deboned Chicken, White Cheddar Cheese, Eggs, Turmeric, Paprika, Whole Ground Apples, Whole Ground Carrots, Garlic, Sea Salt._
> 
> Does any of that raise a red flag?


Yes..the wheat flour is a major itch causer in dogs. I feed only wheat, corn, soy and by products free kibble and treats to my dogs.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Really! That makes me feel better that it could be a food allergy. I stopped giving him treats as of yesterday afternoon. Now that I am thinking about it, he has been much more itchy over the last week. I remember specifically that we had him at my mother-in-law's house last Friday and he was just scratching away and I commented to my husband that he had been alot more itchy lately.

What sort of treat would you recommend? He is on Wee Bits food which is a natural food. 

I will ask the vet also if she has a treat suggestion when I take him in today.

Thanks!!


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

I use fruit and carrots or kibble as treats..I am very careful about anything that they eat..it has to be wheat, corn and soy free. My one dog gets horrid ear infections if he ingests wheat. He's also allergic to beef and he loves raw hamburger 

I feed a lamb and rice kibble and if I buy treats I buy Newmans Own Organic treats. They have several kinds to choose from.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

I will try those. I called my vet and told her that he had been eating a dog biscuit that had wheat flour in it and she immediately said that is probably what it is but to still bring him in. She may be able to give him a shot to help him feel better while it is getting out of his system. 

Poor guy, I feel like a bad mommy! I just thought all natural would be good for him. I will start avoiding the items you listed in your previous post.

I will have to go home and love him up at lunch to say I am sorry!


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

That's the thing about food allergies..you dont' know you have a problem until you have a problem  Don't be too hard yourself..you didn't know.

I avoid corn because it's just a cheap filler. Any food that is loaded with corn and grains is a low quality food.Science Diet is one of the worst..Iams is too..basically anything bought at Wal Mart or the grocery store shouldn't be fed to your dogs. 

There is a whole list of things that should be avoided...heavy grains..wheat, barley, yeast, animal digest, chicken-beef or lamb by product..you want meal or meat after the source. The list goes on! LOL


----------

